# Lets see your cigars and pocket knives!



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

Well I'm pretty new here. I think this is my first post outside the intro forum. Cigars are becoming a new hobby of mine. Knives are another of my hobbies. Being new to this I have always used my pocket knives to cut my cigars. I always have one on me and I've never purchased an actual cutter. I've had a couple of failures but I've been mostly successful using this method. Anyone else out there use a pocket knife to trim their smokes or will I get blasted for even suggesting such a thing? Let see some pics of your favorite pocket knives. This is one of my favorites. It's cut the caps off a few cigars in the last year. 

(Edit: I can't post links yet so my picture will have to wait. Feel free to share yours though!)


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Time to time I do if I for get my cutter I use this baby


----------



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice one! Thanks for sharing. BTW, how do you like that Crown Black?


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

It alright it like crowns version of bourbon but much milder the good stuffs in the back lol


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

If u look real carefully there's a rare bottle of Thomas h. Handy Kentucky straight rye whiskeys that is one of few remaining 2010 bottling very rare I have more rare whiskey then cigars


----------



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

I've always had a taste for rye. I wish there were more to choose from at my local store. Plus I always spending too much on a bottle, good whiskey seems to disappear fast around here


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Go to hitimecellars. Com they have very rare stuff that where I get most of my stash


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Cigar seem to go to the quickest around me


----------



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I will check them out.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Iv got a tone of site that I use if that one isn't any good


----------



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

Finally hit 30 posts so here's a pic from this weekend. My Schrade Old Timer 80T. I keep it pretty sharp and it seems to do a good job.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like a good cut. I used a steak knife on a cigar once.....big mistake


----------



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

scottw said:


> Looks like a good cut. I used a steak knife on a cigar once.....big mistake


Yikes! Was is smokeable?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Barely


----------



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

Heres one I snapped about an hour ago. Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Candela with my Case Sway Back Jack in Chestnut Bone.


----------



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

A coworker gave me this DE Tabak Especial to try. I'm not much on the flavored cigars but it wasn't too bad. Good thick smoke and the sweetness went well with my morning coffee. Reminded me of a Swisher Sweet with a heftier price tag. Although this was free for me so I can't complain. Seen here with my Tidioute #72 in River Blue Bone.


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

Cool pics. I also use my pocket knife once in a while when I don't have my cutter.


----------



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's a few from yesterday. My dad and brother stopped by to enjoy the weather and a couple smokes.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I carry a Lone Wolf T-2. It's a thumb opening 3.9" drop point blade with a liner lock, made of the cpm-530vadnium alloy which holds a sharp edge a ridiculously long time.

The Martialist: For Those Who Fight Unfairly

Keep in mind that when we use our blades to cut a cigar, we don't need to cut through the whole gar. 
All we need to do is "ring" cut the cap portion of the wrapper. 
By doing that we avoid any tragic splitting of the wrapper leaf...

Best wishes, _Dafiddla_


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

My two "issued"during my deployments days. Benchmade are solid and never missed a beat. I have a few other hunting knives, but always carry my BM. Enough said. Best, P-S

View attachment 85345


View attachment 85346


View attachment 85347


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

No heat from me. I use my guillotine when I'm nearby but don't hesitate to use the small knife in my swiss army. Before that was the seat belt knife in my SA one hand fireman. The slight serrations is still the best for manual chopping of the cap. I don't generally use my kershaw folder, doesn't seem to give as good results as a blade a pretty much reserve for cutting cigars.

Generally I cut the cap off going around the cigar very gently. Once the top part of the cap is free, I will trim the top the cigar flush if I want to get fancy. Go very slow or you will bust the wrapper. That last part is a totally optional step. It'll smoke fine without the haircut.

I'd rather jackknife my own cigars then let the idiots at one local B+M touch it.


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

I always tend to have one of these in my bag so being away from my Palio at home is never an issue:


----------



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

I enjoyed this Filthy Hooligan last night.


----------

